# Time Takes to have a Resident Visa in Dubai



## sidesh (Dec 28, 2013)

Dear all,

I have signed a job offer with a Dubai based company.I have submitted all documents for processing my resident visa.Company HR told me that they have submitted my documents on Jan 14 2014.But till date I was informed that my visa is under process.

Normally how long it takes to issue a resident visa?I am just worried since its been nearly a month.Appreciate valuable responses at the earliest.


----------



## Nix2012 (May 18, 2012)

Are you in the UAE or out? You can never put a time on visa processing but on average in my department it takes 3-4 weeks. I would give it 7 more days. Do you have a visit/tourist visa at the moment? Be patient


----------



## sidesh (Dec 28, 2013)

Nix2012 said:


> Are you in the UAE or out? You can never put a time on visa processing but on average in my department it takes 3-4 weeks. I would give it 7 more days. Do you have a visit/tourist visa at the moment? Be patient


I am in india now.Company is in the process of getting my resident visa.Since its nearly a month i was little worried.HR told me that it takes little longer time nowadays.


----------



## Spike79 (Sep 12, 2013)

My local HR started my residence visa process last week and I have just been informed that my visa will be available on this coming Monday, so that's less than two weeks..

I was told that normal processing time is 2-3 weeks.


----------



## Snidfly (Dec 31, 2013)

sidesh said:


> I am in india now.Company is in the process of getting my resident visa.Since its nearly a month i was little worried.HR told me that it takes little longer time nowadays.


 Part of the Residency visa process is to have a medical check so I would have thought you would have to be in Dubai. I got my visa last week and it took about a week and a half from the point of having the medical, to come through.


----------



## BringBackBuck8 (Sep 20, 2013)

I submitted all my details from UK but had to go to a state medical centre for a blood test and chest scan once arrived in Dubai. My visa came through two days after the test.


----------



## Stevesolar (Dec 21, 2012)

sidesh said:


> Dear all,
> 
> I have signed a job offer with a Dubai based company.I have submitted all documents for processing my resident visa.Company HR told me that they have submitted my documents on Jan 14 2014.But till date I was informed that my visa is under process.
> 
> Normally how long it takes to issue a resident visa?I am just worried since its been nearly a month.Appreciate valuable responses at the earliest.


Hi,
Did you pay any money to get your visa from this company - or did they ask for any other processing fees?
Cheers
Steve


----------



## sidesh (Dec 28, 2013)

Stevesolar said:


> Hi,
> Did you pay any money to get your visa from this company - or did they ask for any other processing fees?
> Cheers
> Steve


I did not pay any money to get my visa..HR told me that now a days it takes a little longer time than 4weeks and they are following up to get the visa fast..


----------



## Stevesolar (Dec 21, 2012)

sidesh said:


> I did not pay any money to get my visa..HR told me that now a days it takes a little longer time than 4weeks and they are following up to get the visa fast..


Hi,
That is good news that you did not pay - as you should not need to pay to get a visa. However, i dont know any reason why visas are taking longer right now - i would understand if it was during Ramadan - but not this time of year.
Cheers
Steve


----------

